# Help with a college presentation



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

Ive already did one presentation for my class about frogs but now im switching gears and going in a little different direction. Im looking for any websites/ articles and papers I can use to pull information from about pollution and pesticides/herbicides killing amphibian populations in the US. I seen the atrazine thread posted and ill be using that some to but i need more I know there are people on DB that are great at finding articles cause ive seen them! lol Help me out!


----------



## ashb (Dec 9, 2009)

Does your school have a library website? Usually there are databases that are linked to it to help you search for resources.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

yeah, Im kind of inclined to make you find your own sources for school, sorry bro. We all had to do it. 
I can tell you that there are a LOT of research papers out there on your topic


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

hahah sorry for not getting any love on here david haahah, but i cant help but throw a bone, college was tough. maybe this is something that can spark some motivation (thanks to ed for the previous post)

Effect of chemical synergy and larval stage on the toxicity of atrazine and alachlor to amphibian larvae - Howe - 2009 - Environmental Toxicology and Chemistry - Wiley Online Library


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

You can check out Google Scholar too, which will allow you to find a number of articles on your interests.


----------



## rsain (Nov 5, 2011)

Keep your sources peer reviewed (i.e., journal articles) - and make sure you reference properly! See: the Purdue OWL website for referencing methods.

Google Scholar was already mentioned - this may also help:
DOAJ -- Directory of Open Access Journals (open source journals). Your university library will likely be linked with ebscohost or some other resource - use it as it probably has some of the best resources available.

Remember, news sites and wikipedia are not valid resources (from a scientific perspective).

College SHOULD be tough. I make my students work hard to earn their grades. 

- Prof Sain (aka -ryan)


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I would also add that if you have access to your library's online catalog, you can access a lot of journals through the library. Personally, I use Web of Science (which most libraries seem to have access to), which will search peer reviewed articles. The nice thing is that you can see what articles the article of interest cites and what articles cite that article, both of which are often of interest to your topic, so it makes it very easy to find a number of articles quickly.


----------



## rsain (Nov 5, 2011)

davidadelp said:


> Ive already did one presentation for my class about frogs but now im switching gears and going in a little different direction. Im looking for any websites/ articles and papers I can use to pull information from about pollution and pesticides/herbicides killing amphibian populations in the US. I seen the atrazine thread posted and ill be using that some to but i need more I know there are people on DB that are great at finding articles cause ive seen them! lol Help me out!


Finals time is about here - so how did the presentation go?

- ryan


----------

